# Im not an expert but.....



## wave1960 (Jan 22, 2012)

http://reno.craigslist.org/bik/2787382597.html

I even like the stick on Name Badge. "Un-restored"


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 22, 2012)

*unrestored*

I like the rare star hand grips.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hard to be serious when you can't spell bicycle. That's why us non spellers use bike.
Is that teak on the unrestored rear rack?


----------



## REC (Jan 22, 2012)

It looks like a bycicle to me. 

A Bicycle would be all the things he indicates this one is. 

'45? NOT!
REC


----------



## jpromo (Jan 22, 2012)

My favorite part is the fork crown.. or the off-color chainguard.. I can't decide!


----------



## REC (Jan 22, 2012)

jpromo said:


> My favorite part is the fork crown.. or the off-color chainguard.. I can't decide!



Remember Artie Johnson's famous line on Laugh-In?

Interesting..... but stupid.

Agreed.
REC


----------



## vincev (Jan 22, 2012)

he isn't lying.That bike is definitely not restored.Original?OLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## OldRider (Jan 22, 2012)

He sounds like a few used car salesmen that I know...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 23, 2012)

1945, Is that the year schwinn was making bikes out of used tanks?


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 23, 2012)

*It's War Time!*

1945? Wow, a wartime red stripe bendix,gotta love that black-out chrome! I'm gonna contact him I'm seriously interested! I wonder if Pickers knows about this one?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 23, 2012)

*holy moly*

45 huh??????????????????????did he just pick a number out of a hat? WOW

shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## tony d. (Jan 23, 2012)

*I'm no expert*

this add is a winner  the seller is a weener who thinks " it's mine so it's gold"  sorry guys but I wish there two people like this becaus there are thousends of them he should ride that "THING"in a parade  with a sign on his back (you pick the captoin)  he gets three thumbs down


----------



## snickle (Jan 24, 2012)

You know those reflectors on the pedals weren't used until 48-49, so I think he is a tad off there.


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 24, 2012)

*Did you see the fork!*

He has murray fork chrome on a schwinn! Lol


----------



## elginkid (Jan 24, 2012)

There should be a flagging category for  "gross mischaracterization."


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 25, 2012)

*I'm not an expert either............... but,*

Wow, gives me an idea. If I put a hodge-podge of old, uncleaned,(original) parts together on to any frame that I have laying about, does it then make the bicycle an un-restored original?? Oh & how can it be un-restored if I pay monthly for storage?


----------



## MR D (Jan 28, 2012)

All original, even down to the brand new (never been restored) imported springer seat (with crash rail).

Some people! They even state to NOT CONTACT, because I'm pretty sure he would get a ton of flack for his lack of awareness!


----------

